# How do I go about making a Torx security bit?



## Pcmaker (Jun 22, 2021)

I want to make a screwdriver bit, around 4" in length with a 1/4" hex profile, with one end being a T25  Torx bit and the other being a T20 Torx

I have an idea on how to make it, but I don't know what cutter I need make the grooves. I was watching a youtube video of a CNC cutting and it looks somewhat like a gear cutter. I guess I can measure the groove with a gage pin and see what fits the best. It doesn't have to be exact as it just needs to fit into a torx screw and the tolerance doesn't have to be exact. I plan on using 1045 CR as I will be able to anneal it while machining and harden after I'm done.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 22, 2021)

Worst case, grind a single form tool to fit (HSS) and fly-cut it.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 22, 2021)

Fortunately Torx is 6 lobed so you can use hex stock without needing a dividing head.  The flycutter idea is good
You might need a better steel than 1045  like O1 ? or maybe 4140?
-M


----------



## jbltwin1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Buy one of each,  mig weld them together and grind flats flush.  Sorry,  just the easiest thing I could come up with!   Mike.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 22, 2021)

jbltwin1 said:


> Buy one of each,  mig weld them together and grind flats flush.  Sorry,  just the easiest thing I could come up with!   Mike.



Yeah, I did that and use it all the time at work

I couldn't stop thinking how I would go about making one out of one piece, though


----------



## derf (Jun 22, 2021)

It would make more sense to me to start with the right size torx bit and cut a slot in the end with a thin dremel cut off wheel.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 22, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Fortunately Torx is 6 lobed so you can use hex stock without needing a dividing head.
> -M




Not all. Torx Plus is a more rounded lobe. Security Torx Plus is five lobe. Ask anyone that's tried to disassemble a MAF from an E39.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 22, 2021)

Standard Torx is six, I assumed that's all he was needing. I knew there are others


----------



## Z2V (Jun 22, 2021)

@Pcmaker
Does it have to be 4” long? This is 2” long, came from Grainger


----------



## whitmore (Jun 22, 2021)

Pcmaker said:


> I want to make a screwdriver bit, around 4" in length with a 1/4" hex profile, with one end being a T25  Torx bit and the other being a T20 Torx


Yeah, getting a particular form of Torx screwdriver would be nice... I'd think  in terms of O1, drilling the
security holes on a lathe, roughing out the tips, then hardening.   Finish with EDM , or
by grinding with abrasive slurry and rotating copper formed tool (jewelry-carving style grinding).


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2021)

HF has a security bit set for around $10, but making one is waaaay cooler


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2021)

I make Torx security bits by drilling the hole in a standard Torx bit with a carbide pc drill.  Most recently, in repairing my wife's iron, I needed a T10 security bir with a 3/16" hex shank as my 1/4" shank bit wouldn't fit the recessed hole.  I have a set of regular Torx bits with 3/16" shanks and a few minutes on the lathe and I had my tool.


----------

